# pintor



## PatiM

¿Se puede usar estas palabras para referirse a mujeres? 
-pintores, dramaturgos, matemáticos, científicos y escritors
Gracias.


----------



## micafe

PatiM said:


> ¿Se puede usar estas palabras para referirse a mujeres?
> -pintores, dramaturgos, matemáticos, científicos y escritors
> Gracias.


 
Se usa el femenino: 'pintoras, dramaturgas, matemáticas, científicas y escritoras'. 

En el mundo de hoy, con todo aquello de 'politically correct language', palabras que antes se referían tanto a hombres como a mujeres han adquirido su versión femenina. Ejemplo, Juez, *JUEZA*. 

Antes se decía 'una mujer médico', ahora se dice 'médica'. Y como ése hay muchos ejemplos más.


----------



## PatiM

Muchismas gracias a Ud. y a todos.


----------



## Bronte

Juez no tiene género, lo adquiere con el pronombre, por lo que tanto jueza como juezo son voces innecesarias además de feas, ademas hay palabras de género femenino que abarcan a los dos sexos (Población, gente, selección, humanidad, etc) y sería necedad que los varones se sintieran discriminados, lo mismo se puede decir, pienso yo, de algunas palabras de género masculino que abarcan a los dos sexos. Saludos.


----------



## mhp

> *juez *Persona con potestad para juzgar y sentenciar’ y ‘miembro de un jurado o tribunal’. Por su terminación, es común en cuanto al género (_el/la juez; _→ género2, 1a y 3i): _«¿Cree usted que la juez Rosenda Sarmiento actuó bien?»_ (_Siglo _[Pan.] 31.1.97); *pero se usa también, incluso en el nivel culto, el femenino específico *_*jueza*: «En el caso intervino la jueza Raquel Cosgaya»_ (_NProvincia_ [Arg.] 28.7.97).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _ Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Jellby

Bronte said:


> Juez no tiene género, lo adquiere con el pronombre



"No tiene género" no es quizá lo más adecuado, técnicamente se dice que es "común en cuanto al género", es decir, que la misma palabra se utiliza en femenino y en masculino. Con el "pronombre" supongo que te refieres al artículo.


----------



## María Madrid

Una excepción es músico, que para mujer no se dice música, que es otra cosa. Al final suelen acabar recurriendo a otros términos, como intérprete, compositora, pianista o lo que sea, para evitar usar músico en femenino. Saludos,


----------



## micafe

*pero se usa también, incluso en el nivel culto, el femenino específico *_*jueza*: «En el caso intervino la jueza Raquel Cosgaya»_


 Gracias mhp por apoyar lo que dije, que es cierto, además-.


----------



## Jellby

Pero atención, que se diga "jueza", no quiere decir que "la juez" sea incorrecto u ofensivo, todo lo contrario.

Otra palabreja de estas... ¿Alguien ha oído alguna vez decir "la pilota"? Yo nunca, es curioso que aunque "piloto" termine en "o" se resista a formar el femenino.


----------



## alexacohen

Jellby said:


> Pero atención, que se diga "jueza", no quiere decir que "la juez" sea incorrecto u ofensivo, todo lo contrario.
> 
> Otra palabreja de estas... ¿Alguien ha oído alguna vez decir "la pilota"? Yo nunca, es curioso que aunque "piloto" termine en "o" se resista a formar el femenino.


Hola,
A mí (personalmente) me parece mejor identificar el género con el artículo y decir "la juez" y no la "jueza".
Es una opinión personal, aunque el diccionario admita "jueza". Si por ser políticamente correctos con el sexo femenino le cambiamos el género a todas las profesiones, a ver qué hacemos con "ebanista, pianista, estadista, analista, policía, cursillista, linguista..." por ejemplo.


----------



## María Madrid

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> A mí (personalmente) me parece mejor identificar el género con el artículo y decir "la juez" y no la "jueza".
> Es una opinión personal, aunque el diccionario admita "jueza". Si por ser políticamente correctos con el sexo femenino le cambiamos el género a todas las profesiones, a ver qué hacemos con "ebanista, pianista, estadista, analista, policía, cursillista, linguista..." por ejemplo.


No hacemos nada, porque debido al origen de la terminación, aunque acabe con a no significa que sean masculinas, como tampoco es masculino teorema ni sistema. 

Ya que en este caso podemos elegir, que cada uno que opte por lo que le suene mejor, ninguna opción es más o menos correcta que la otra. En el caso de piloto, por ejemplo, es cierto no me sale decir "pilota", aunque pueda ser correcto, que no sé si es el caso. Saludos,


----------



## alexacohen

> Ya que en este caso podemos elegir, que cada uno que opte por lo que le suene mejor, ninguna opción es más o menos correcta que la otra. En el caso de piloto, por ejemplo, es cierto no me sale decir "pilota", aunque pueda ser correcto, que no sé si es el caso.


Yo tampoco. Sí te puedo decir que en las líneas aéreas jamás decimos "piloto". Es: "el comandante del vuelo" o "la comandante del vuelo".


----------



## Jellby

María Madrid said:


> En el caso de piloto, por ejemplo, es cierto no me sale decir "pilota", aunque pueda ser correcto, que no sé si es el caso.



Según el DRAE, "piloto" es sustantivo común en cuanto al género, igual que ocurre con "juez" y "jefe".

Curiosamente, se han querido crear formas femeninas de los dos últimos, que no tienen una terminación característica masculina, mientras que para "piloto", con clara terminación masculina, parece que suena raro.


----------



## María Madrid

Yo también he trabajado en aviación y es verdad que se decía "comandante" y "el segundo" (que no es una expresión muy estupenda). Había pocas mujeres piloto cuando yo volaba, creo que todas eran "segundas", pero tampoco las llamábamos así. 

De todas formas en los títulos oficiales de las formaciones, en las convocatorias y, si mal no recuerdo, en la propia licencia de vuelo, sí se dice piloto. Y en "el mundo exterior" también.

Gracias por la aclaración, Jellby! Lo dejaremos en señora piloto, entonces! Saludos.


----------



## micafe

alexacohen said:


> a ver qué hacemos con "ebanista, pianista, estadista, analista, policía, cursillista, linguista..." por ejemplo.


 
Buena pregunta.. jejeje.. ebanisto? estadisto? analisto?

No soy de la opinión de que todas las profesiones tengan un femenino, en muchos casos suena absurdo, pero el movimiento de liberación femenina, que a mí me parece una demostración de falta de seguridad en uno mismo, ha hecho fuerza para que esto suceda. Cuando a los descontentos les da por protestar por todo, el mundo se vuelve invivible.


----------



## alexacohen

> No soy de la opinión de que todas las profesiones tengan un femenino


Yo tampoco. Las profesiones son profesiones, y nada más, independientemente de que las ejerzan hombres o mujeres.


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:


> Buena pregunta.. jejeje.. ebanisto? estadisto? analisto?



Modisto


----------



## Cecilio

Me parece perfectamente normal y saludable que palabras como "jueza" se utilicen y se vayan imponiendo en el uso. Estoy seguro de que de aquí un tiempo quien diga "la juez" será visto como un bicho raro.

En esta área del lenguaje da la sensación de que los límites los pone el hecho de que algunos de estos femeninos interfieren con palabras que ya tienen un significado propio, como "la música". Aquí se impone el sentido común, y se dan soluciones diversas, ¿cómo no? Por cierto, siempre se menciona a la famosa "mujer del carretero". Yo no he conocido a un carretero nunca, ni siquiera sé muy bien a qué se dedicaba ese señor, lo único que se sabe de él es que, aparentemente, fumaba mucho. Yo creo que habría que empezar a hablar más bien de "la viuda del carretero". Lo digo sobre todo por aquellos que se empeñan siempre en sacar a la palestra los mismos ejemplos de siempre, en ocasiones para defender los mismos postulados de siempre.


----------



## alexacohen

> siempre se menciona a la famosa "mujer del carretero".


Hola, 
Nunca he oído mencionar a ninguna mujer del carretero... y creo que el español ya es bastante complicado para complicarlo aún más...


----------



## Cecilio

alexacohen said:


> Hola,
> Nunca he oído mencionar a ninguna mujer del carretero... y creo que el español ya es bastante complicado para complicarlo aún más...



Yo sí que lo he oído bastantes veces, como chiste: "¿Cómo sa llama la mujer del carretero?... La carretera".


----------



## mhp

Cecilio said:


> Yo sí que lo he oído bastantes veces, como chiste: "¿Cómo sa llama la mujer del carretero?... La carretera".



Muy bueno


----------



## Jellby

Es más "gracioso" el de: la mujer del quesero... ¿qué será?


----------



## micafe

Cecilio said:


> Por cierto, siempre se menciona a la famosa "mujer del carretero". Yo no he conocido a un carretero nunca, ni siquiera sé muy bien a qué se dedicaba ese señor, lo único que se sabe de él es que, aparentemente, fumaba mucho. Yo creo que habría que empezar a hablar más bien de "la viuda del carretero".


 
Jejeje.. sí se debió morir de enfisema. Ay, qué bueno que marido entendiera español .

En fin, lo dicho. Hay profesiones que suenan ridículas, por decir lo menos, cuando se les cambia el género. Hay adjetivos que no hacen ninguna diferencia y nadie nunca ha dicho nada.. Cuando se puede se puede y cuando no se puede no, y punto. 

Qué tal que empecemos ahora a cambiar todo el idioma, a decir 'el problemo' porque a cierta dama liberada se le ocurrió que eso de terminar en 'a' era un insulto a las mujeres. 

Dejemos el idioma tranquilo, que él se va actualizando solito. Tenemos un idioma bellísimo, una herencia que debemos agradecer a la 'Madre patria'. 

Habla a *Dios en español*
Y a tu amante en francés.
A tu esposa en italiano,
A tu perro en alemán
Y a tu caballo en inglés. 

No offense please..


----------



## Jellby

micafe said:


> Habla a *Dios en español*
> Y a tu amante en francés.
> A tu esposa en italiano,
> A tu perro en alemán
> Y a tu caballo en inglés.
> 
> No offense please...



Mejor será, porque yo prefiero usar mi idioma con amantes, esposas, perros, caballos, amigos, etc. antes que con ningún "dios"


----------



## María Madrid

micafe said:


> Habla a *Dios en español*
> Y a tu amante en francés.
> A tu esposa en italiano,
> A tu perro en alemán
> Y a tu caballo en inglés.
> 
> No offense please..


 
No creo que nadie deba ofenderse por citar al Emperador Carlos V, aunque ésta que pones es una versión muy libre. Fue él quien dijo, a la pregunta de qué idioma usaba como propio, que él rezaba en español, con las mujeres hablaba en italiano, con los hombres en francés y con su caballo en alemán. Lo del perro ya es añadido sobre añadido. Saludos,


----------



## micafe

Jellby said:


> Mejor será, porque yo prefiero usar mi idioma con amantes, esposas, perros, caballos, amigos, etc. antes que con ningún "dios"


 
Ok


----------



## micafe

María Madrid said:


> No creo que nadie deba ofenderse por citar al Emperador Carlos V, aunque ésta que pones es una versión muy libre. Fue él quien dijo, a la pregunta de qué idioma usaba como propio, que él rezaba en español, con las mujeres hablaba en italiano, con los hombres en francés y con su caballo en alemán. Lo del perro ya es añadido sobre añadido. Saludos,


 
ok


----------

